# mulat tips



## msal (Sep 13, 2009)

Where are the best spots to fish on mulat/escambia bay. fishing for specks, reds, and flounder, i have been using gulp shimp, anyone having luck with a spoon. thanks


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

hey there. i see you just joined the forum today. tell us about yourself? you local?

cheers.

drew


----------



## msal (Sep 13, 2009)

yes, new member, but i have checking out the site for about a year. I live in milton. typically fish in escambia and east bay. I have a bass boat, so i am kinda nervous about taking it out to far. I love to fish, mainly in freshwater, butover the past year i have been doing alot of bay fishing. it is awesome. thanks for the reply


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

You can try on the west side of the island were mulat bayou dumps into escambia bay. It is a pretty good flounder spot. We typically use a jig head with a mullet bellys. Right now you can find schools of LY's in the bay. WE use a gulp shrimp and throw at the bait schools and see what is underneath them. Right now is the best fishing for this area of the bay.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Newbie here. Where is Mulat Bay?Iam new tothe area and trying to get in toKayak fishing. Thanks


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

North of I-10 bridge on east side of Escambia Bay


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Mulat is a pretty tough area most of the time, and not very consistent...IMO... The wooden train trussle holds fish from time to time, as well as the mouth where the bayou empties into the bay (someone else already mentioned there). I do better fishing the I-10bridge it holds specks and white trout as long as the tide is moving. Someone else mentioned look for the bait, if you can find bait you will find fish most of the time. Like I said before, Mulat has never been very consistent for me unless you enjoy catching stingray, catfish and gar. If that is the case then Mulat is the place for you LMAO.....


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

I was fishing Mulat quite a bit back in the Spring. There are tons of slot size specks in there, always, if you know the right spots. There's usually flounder and you can find reds under the docks further in Mulat, they aren't very big, but you might get a few slot sized fish out of there. There are also small black drum further back into the bayou. There are big pockets of mullet back there, if you can locate them, you should find some fish. Watch out heading way back there though, it gets hella shallow before the little bridge and you may get stuck. There are bass back there too.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Glastronix (9/22/2009)*Mulat is a pretty tough area most of the time, and not very consistent...IMO... The wooden train trussle holds fish from time to time, as well as the mouth where the bayou empties into the bay (someone else already mentioned there). I do better fishing the I-10bridge it holds specks and white trout as long as the tide is moving. Someone else mentioned look for the bait, if you can find bait you will find fish most of the time. Like I said before, Mulat has never been very consistent for me unless you enjoy catching stingray, catfish and gar. If that is the case then Mulat is the place for you LMAO.....


Id agree with this, about being inconsistent... Ive been there at least 10x this year. And though I am no master fisherman, I have had much better luck just about everywhere else Ive been. 

I have caught specks, flounder, small redfish in therebut it was not easy. Ive seen tons of mullet, and Ive also caught baby bass in my bait net, so there is some bass in there as well.

The people that live on Mulat, are always headed out to the bay. I never see them fishing in the bayou. Perhaps there is a reason


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Make sure the tide's moving and fish a jighead with about a 3" shrimp. I caught a bunch of keeper size striper/sunshine bass Saturday by the 9 mile road bridges. Funny thing is, Ive only caught one before and I didn't catch any specks. A smaller jig will catch you something. If you don't catch something in one spot, move. You'll find something.


----------

